# Warwick 2010 Models



## vampiregenocide (Feb 7, 2010)

Only just seen these, and I am very impressed. Now if only I had the money to afford them 

Corvette NT LTD 2010







Adam Clayton (U2) Reverso Signature






Bootsy Collins Black Star/Orange Star Signature











Thumb SC






Alien Acoustic (rereleased, also available as a 4 string and fretless)







Rockbass Alien available in Standard (top) or Deluxe (bottom) 4 or 5 strings














Looks pretty swish to me, especially that Thumb SC


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Feb 7, 2010)

The revamped RockBasses look fantastic- the German models are way too rich for my blood though. Also, the Bootsy sig is clearly inferior to his old star basses....


----------



## Origin (Feb 7, 2010)

this is such a cocktease, i KNOW i can't afford these


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Feb 8, 2010)

That Corvette is MINT!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 8, 2010)

That Adam Clayton is hideous, as is the Bootsy, but it's Bootsy after all so they don't count.  

That Thumb SC is fucking spectacular though!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 9, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That Adam Clayton is hideous, as is the Bootsy, but it's Bootsy after all so they don't count.
> 
> That Thumb SC is fucking spectacular though!



I can go with that.  It think thats the one that won the competition Warwick put on to have people design a new single cut bass. There were some interesting designs.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 9, 2010)

Adam Clayton?
really?

I mean im a U2 fan...but...really? a production model?

at least he has good taste in tone.

that Alien is a sexaaayyy. ill take one.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 9, 2010)

have warwick and gibson been taking to each other??


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty cool stuff... I really like the Corvette NT LTD.

The Adam Clayton model=


----------



## darren (Feb 9, 2010)

That Thumb SC is awesome.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 9, 2010)

I think everyone has spoken...

Thumb Single Cut = awesomeness

Corvette NT = sexy

Adam Clayton = what the hell!!!

If the Bootsy didn't have the flames I think I'd rock it. Ah who am I kidding... it's Bootsy (goes and plays the bassline to Flash Light)!


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 9, 2010)

Why do people like that type of bass shape? the Thumb?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 9, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> Why do people like that type of bass shape? the Thumb?



The same reason anyone likes anything. They just do.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 9, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The same reason anyone likes anything. They just do.



 but I like "extreme" shapes as well so what do I know


----------



## sami (Feb 10, 2010)

that Corvette NT looks yummy! 5 string version please!


----------



## avenger (Feb 12, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> have warwick and gibson been taking to each other??


 My thoughts exactly.


----------

